# Mouse buttons stop working every 5-10 minutes



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

I am running Windows 7 64 bit service pack 2
Video card: Sapphire HD5970 2GB GDDR5 PCIE
Mouse: HID compliant mouse USB
HDTV 40": Dynex
From a fresh operating system install and after using windows update on display adapter only.
Have two same video cards tried both, also in crossfire(2 linked video cards on mainboard).
Both mouse buttons don't work on startup but pointer moves.
Tried another USB mouse same drivers and a USB to PS/2 adapter and mouse buttons didn't work.
After pressing Ctrl,Alt, + Delete, single clicking on any tab then clicking cancel tab mouse buttons start working again for 5-10 minutes.
Uninstalling ATI Radeon HD 5900 series and deleting drivers in:
>control panel>all control panel items>device manager>display adapter
restores full mouse button operability.
Tried switching to an old 19" SVGA display and mouse restored to full operability.
Older release of Windows 7 64 bit works fine, but unable to update.
Is there a setting that I can change to resolve the conflict between mouse, video card, and HDTV?
If I buy a MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/SOC video card will it work with my HDTV and mouse?


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

After reading another posting about how a PS/2 adapter didn't work, but a PS/2 mouse worked. I tried a non adapted microsoft PS/2 mouse.
Mouse buttons are now working.
USB mouse is $100+ gamining mouse though.
How do I disable PS/2 mouse port?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

USB mice are commonly problematic. Why do you want to disable the PS/2 mouse port?


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

Wanted to free up an IRQ, to make conflicts less problematic.
Fixed problem of buttons stopping every 5-10 minutes.
Both mouse and keyboard as a rule of thumb should be either PS/2 or USB.
My keyboard was PS/2, made the switch to USB.
My Logitech USB works fine on startup, However I prefer to use my:
USB Steelseries World of Warcraft MMO Gaming mouse which has driver support only up to the Windows 7 32 bit not the 64 bit.
Buttons only stop working at startup, but work after I press the keyboard sleep button twice. I can live with that.


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

Had to give up on gaming mouse, problem resumed. Ordered another brand name:
"Razer Deathadder". Hopefully its' drivers won't conflict with video card drivers.
Currently using Microsoft USB wheelmouse optical with no problems.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All ports can typically be disabled in the BIOS in aftermarket motherboards. If you have an OEM PC (ie: Dell, HP, etc.), you may not have access to those options. And while it's a good idea to disable all unused hardware/ports, simply to free up resources. I doubt it would have any impact on "IRQ conflicts".

A majority of users are more likely to have driver conflicts, especially when they insist on using a 64bit OS, than they are to have an IRQ conflict.


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a MSI X58 Pro-E mainboard.
I looked for a way thoughout my BIOS to disable PS/2. but couldn't find one.
I think on this mainboard the PS/2 sockets auto detect if anything is plugged in, because all the onboard audio sockets do.


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

Three days into a Steelseries support ticket. i have written them the following

Believe the problem lies in the upgrade of video card.
Had a ASUS EN9500 OC TOP upgraded to
ATI Sapphire 5970 HD 2 GB
On fresh install of Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate
Installed USB World of Warcraft MMO Gaming mouse driver.
Mouse worked fine then.
Installed video card drivers from original disk.
Mouse buttons stopped working.
Restarted with USB Microsoft optical mouse without gaming mouse plugged in.
Mouse buttons worked fine.

Is there a possibility that Steelseries will release a driver to fix this issue?


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

Mike S, Mar-27 03:14 (CDT):
Hey Robert,
Sometimes there are issues when swapping hardware. I'd recommend the following steps:
1) Make sure you have full administrator rights in Windows or that you are on the profile that is the main administrator account.
2) Uninstall the mouse software through programs & features / add-remove programs in your control panel
3) Open the Start menu and in the search bar type %appdata% - this will open a folder. Find the SteelSeries folder and delete it. Note: if you have a Shift keyboard this step will delete your custom mods. If this is unacceptable please omit this step and detail this in your reply.
4) Access your device manager in control panel (classic view) -> mouse -> hardware tab -> hid compliant mouse (there should be 2, choose one) -> highlight -> properties -> change settings -> driver tab, -> uninstall -> repeat process (if possible) for other HID compliant mouse you did not select -> restart computer (mouse unplugged)
5) Once again access your administrator account and replug the mouse
6) Download the software from our website: www.steelseries.com/support/downloads 
Please do not rely on a previous download as we occasionally may release a new version with a small patch without updating the actual software version. Also, save the installer instead of running it from your browser (save option, not run option).
7) Right click the installer file and click 'properties'
-> compatibility tab: check “run in compatibility mode for:” and select 'windows vista sp2' 
at the bottom where it says privileges, check “run this program as administrator
-> security tab: click “advanced” and make sure that all of your profiles have “full control” under permission
8) Hit apply and run the installer.
9) Go into the install directory and right click on WoWMGUI.exe, WoWMHID.exe and WoWMTray.exe, go to Properties, and then the Compatibility tab. Set all three applications to run in compatibility mode for Windows Vista SP2 and "run as administrator"
10) Make sure that you are not importing any profiles as the profile itself might be bugged or incompatible depending on software versions.
Please let me know if that doesn't solve the error. Thanks for your effort and patience.
Regards,
Mike
SteelSeries Support

I applied the above instruction and mouse buttons still do not work until I press Ctrl, Alt, + Delete then the Cancel tab twice.
My computer boots up as Administrator, because i have deleted all other user accounts.
Uninstalled World of Warcraft MMO Gaming Mouse in:
control panel>all control panel items>programs and features
Opened the Start menu and in the search bar typed %appdata%, then in subfolder roaming deleted empty folder Steelseries
Uninstalled HID-compliant mouse. It was listed only once in:
control panel>all control panel items>device manager>mice and other pointing devices
Mouse stopped working completely. Used mouse keys to restart.
Restarted with mouse unplugged. First click on mouse worked, then buttons stopped working. Pressed Ctrl, Alt, Delete then Cancel tab twice to get it to work.
downloaded wow_mouse.exe version 1.13.0000
Right click>properties>compatibility>Windows Vista (service pack 2) [x]run this program as an administrator [Apply][Ok]
Installed wow_mouse.exe
Changed the properties to Windows Vista (service pack 2) [x]run this program as an administrator of the three files;WoWMGUI.exe, WoWMHID.exe and WoWMTray.exe in:
local disk (c>program files (x86)>steelseries
I still believe the video card drivers are conflicting and have priority over mouse drivers.
If i uninstall and remove drivers of:
control panel>all control panel items>device manager>display adapters>ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series(listed twice)
The mouse will work fine. In 800 X 600 resolution.


----------



## Lostcozz (Apr 1, 2011)

im having this same problem and was wondering if you have found a solution?

thanks


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

Using a different brand gaming mouse. but had to disable the exra buttons.
USB Mouse: Razer Deathadder
I think this is all a matter of hardware becoming obselete.
Windows 7 Compatibility for Mice, Keyboards & Input Devices: Mice Hardware: Download Device Drivers


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

I just noticed that the:
World of Warcraft MMO gaming mouse
does not have the Windows 7 label next to it
Windows 7 Compatibility for world of warcraft mmo gaming mouse: Drivers, Updates, Downloads
But the newer Cataclysm mouse does.


----------



## robertjrussell (Mar 20, 2011)

All this caused by shorted out mouse button. Need to take:
World of Warcraft MMo Gaming mouse
apart and clean it and maybe then it will work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I doubt cleaning will help, but feel free to try.


----------

